
Are Corporate Data Centers Obsolete in the Cloud Era? - jonbaer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2016/06/11/are-corporate-data-centers-obsolete-in-the-cloud-era/#1dac888e12c5
======
Piskvorrr
No. Just the usual cargocult: "Virtual computers transparently migrate to new
hardware as failures occur." Except when they don't. "It works* (when it
works)"

